# HYBRID ball X woma (pics)



## Jungleland (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello herpers,

Purist please don't look  and hybrid lovers here's a pics for ya all.
This hybrid is cross between ball pythoncand woma, This is pushing hybridazation to the limit (just my opinion of course) I wonder if it will be fertile??? they call it "WALL" stands for woma and ball ( I actually think that the people involved hit the wall :shock: Flame away :evil: 

Joel


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh no! I haven't got the time!

J.


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 22, 2006)

hey joel,
i am not a purest but that is a strange looking snake.
looks like a maccie head[with no pits], and a jungle x darwin body!

Why would anyone bother

nick


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you got any other pics to post of it showing the whole snake?


----------



## peterescue (Aug 22, 2006)

Its probably called a wall because its hit it as far as breeding. It will be a mule for sure.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope so... sorry Boa...

J.


----------



## Jungleland (Aug 22, 2006)

Here you go!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY HIDEOUS!

J.


----------



## Jungleland (Aug 22, 2006)

Jamie


> Oh no! I haven't got the time!
> 
> C'mon mate sure you can find time


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pretty unique. But no thanks. Not for me. I take it that they wer being transported, hence the small confined spaces shown in the pic. Was that an Albino in the left of the Wall?


----------



## mitchyj (Aug 22, 2006)

wow never seen anything like that b4


----------



## pythoness (Aug 22, 2006)

Well i think it's cute, i love the orange face. She's beautiful,,,,,, if i lived OS i'd have one


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice head, shame about the rest.


----------



## star11 (Aug 22, 2006)

Not too keen on that one....but I would take the others beside it....especially the white one!!!!.

Is it just me but are those enclosures tiny???
And what is the subsrate?


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

Sorry for what ?



Pythoninfinite said:


> Hope so... sorry Boa...
> 
> J.


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

The photo's are from a show, that isn't what they are kept in.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*



> Sorry for what ?



For hoping they're sterile :roll: 

J.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I like the look of it! Don't think i'd do it if ever i could do it but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## star11 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, that makes sense, thanks Boa :wink:


----------



## krusty (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

what would the price be on one of them.........interesting but not for me i like just womas


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

i like it =)


----------



## peterescue (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

great, up there with the tigon and the geep for useless end of the line animals. Its not even like you can keep the line going.


----------



## Lurk (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

BLAAAAA...


----------



## Jumala (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I assume this is the animal from New England Reptile Supplies (USA)? interesting pattern but the only one of the clutch to survive - seems a bit pointless to me.


----------



## Australis (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like crap, so very pointless


----------



## iceman (Aug 22, 2006)

thats just wrong in so anyways.


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 22, 2006)

i want one, and i don't care, i just want one...........


----------



## cris (Aug 22, 2006)

> up there with the tigon and the geep


tiger cross dragon and gerbil cross sheep? never heard of them before but they sound cool anyways.


----------



## 6ftPython (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

i like them both the orange head of the wall in interesting and the albino wow wow wow nice


----------



## peterescue (Aug 22, 2006)

cris said:


> > up there with the tigon and the geep
> 
> 
> tiger cross dragon and gerbil cross sheep? never heard of them before but they sound cool anyways.


put that way they sound interesting.

Its like a lot of prestige cars, looks great, everyone wants one, costs a bomb but isnt going anywhere.


----------



## PremierPythons (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I'm not a big fan of Ball Pythons to begin with so it's not for me... Apart from the 'other' issues involved here... Not that I'm mentioning them at all.. No way


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I would like that head colouring on a PURE WOMA. 

Do you know the history as to WHY they created this concoction. I like hybrids but for me personally I think that breeding plan is rediculous.

Good way to control the market though :lol: especially if the offspring or sterile.

D. :wink:


----------



## wil (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

thats awesome, wat would that be worth?


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I have to say the patterns on its body are amazing, looks like elvish writing .....NERD!


----------



## Veredus (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I personally think it looks quite nice, have to agree with deathinfire, very elvish looking patterns


----------



## baby*bear*21 (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I think youll find that that other snake isnt albino but leusistic. I think that it looks horrible and i like hybrids. the only thing going for it is the color of its head.

Krystal


----------



## Davo66 (Aug 22, 2006)

The pattern looks great but what would it eat? and does it know what it eats, ie warm blooded or reptile prey? No pits!

I might cross my coastal with a funnel web. well both live in a whole! 

Davo


----------



## alumba (Aug 22, 2006)

mitchyj said:


> wow never seen anything like that b4




yes and i hope i dont see anything like it again :x


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

Well Ball pythons eat rats and Womas eat rats so my guess would be........uh....rats :lol: Who feeds Womas reptiles ?



Davo said:


> The pattern looks great but what would it eat? and does it know what it eats, ie warm blooded or reptile prey? No pits!
> 
> I might cross my coastal with a funnel web. well both live in a whole!
> 
> Davo


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice 8) I like it.....


----------



## marty (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

WHAT KINDA' ENCLOSURE IS THAT!!!!?


----------



## herptrader (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*



marty said:


> WHAT KINDA' ENCLOSURE IS THAT!!!!?


 
A pretty stand enclosure used at shows. The animals do not spend too much time in them. They probably do better spending a few hours in one of those at a show than lengthy periods in slightly better digs at a pet shop.

I am not against such hybrids although they are not for me. This one has less appeal than most of them though.


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

As I said earlier they are display cases at a reptile show. 



marty said:


> WHAT KINDA' ENCLOSURE IS THAT!!!!?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

i reckon it looks awesome 

Cam...


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I reckon as a snake it looks good, if people didn't know what it was they would probably like it.


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

interesting.


----------



## indicus (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

Colour morphs are one thing; but playing god?, what gives us the right?....
I do however like most of you appreciate a nice looking snake hybrid or not.
There are some hybrids that have been produced that are stunning, thats for sure....
I feel that to produce snakes like this is just wrong IMO....two very different species.
But hey each to their own......


----------



## herptrader (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

It wasn't genetically cloned and the stem cells were not collected in a way that harmed the embrio!

He just put two serpents together and they did what happens naturally. It could easily happen in the wild. A young stud back packer Ball python having the holiday of a life time in the Aussie outback runs into a georgeous Woma and they get together for a good time.

I am sure it happens all the time!


----------



## pugsly (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

Ugly..


----------



## Australis (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*



boa said:


> I reckon as a snake it looks good, if people didn't know what it was they would probably like it.



I agree if people dont know what it is they would prolly like it, might be a good idea to try to pass it off as pure on petlink :wink:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

Yes Very Ugly!!! Interesting topic though some very diffrent opinions......


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

It is an interesting looking snake.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

Oh boy , when will the crossings stop ? 
Why turn a gorgeous Woma into a hideous crossbreed ? ( although it makes the Ball look good   )


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

I think it is quite an attractive animal in its own right.
As herptrader said above, 2 snakes doin' the wild thing - it's not like it was the result of any genetic manipulation apart from putting the 2 animals together.
I love the look of a pure Woma, but still think this is a good looking animal.


----------



## Thor1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

i love womas by themselves and dont think they need to be changed, unless we could get them in a dark purple. so that python doesnt really do much for me.


----------



## tebz (Aug 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HYBRID ball X woma (pics)*

they r madd!!!!!


----------



## basketcase (Aug 30, 2006)

proves a little bit about python genetics, thats for sure


----------

